# Oh man, where do I even start? Sulcata environment help, please.



## October (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys. New poster, new tortoise owner, and all that good stuff.  

I just adopted a sulcata tortoise this weekend. I choose a sulcata primarily because they are native to where we live (outside of Phoenix AZ) and figured it would be the easiest on me and least stressful on the tortoise. Morla is a 5 year old Sulcata, roughly 5" long along the bottom shell and 5.5" width wise.

So, I found burrow directions on the turtle adoptions site (here: http://www.desertmuseum.org/programs/tap_burrow.php) and got all the stuff, but now I'm browsing through this forum and feel woefully unqualified. I was under the assumption that I made the burrow and Morla (I think she's a girl anyway  ) would regulate the humidity and whatnot inside. I'm also trying to achieve a somewhat "normal" looking backyard in case of resale purposes. 

We have a large backyard, about 30' by 50', completely surrounded with block fencing sunk about 8" down and planted with typical bermuda/fescue mix. The edges are done in desert landscaping with gravel - the lantanas have been ripped out. Our garden boxes are in 12" raised beds, though the only plant in there that would cause issues is spinach which should bolt in this heat soon. She'll have access to normal weeds, pomegranate, snail vine, cats claw, creeping fig, passion vine, grape vines and hibiscus. I just picked up some geraniums. In the front I have ice plant and asparagus fern that I can cut and feed. I've also got wild milt and lemon balm growing under the spigots. I had planned to put in some dichondra, Corsican mint and rock cress around stepping stones this fall. I've found lists of what is okay for her to eat, but most of this is not listed. Can anyone tell me yay or nay to any of these? Also, will a tortoise know better than to eat something that is not good for them or will they eat it anyway?

It seems most people here section off a portion of their yards. Is it okay to let her have free reign? I've blocked off a section by the gate, because I was worried someone would not see her and she'd get stepped on. I also blocked off the area by our A/C units and water softener. There's just too much going on back there. 

Back to my original question, I guess, is it enough to build her a burrow and let her take care of the rest inside, like humidity? I've got a big dish that she can get in and out of for soaking and was going to put out a stepping stone for basking. And I'm going to put some smaller dishes out under the drippers for water. I was thinking that because this is technically her native environment that she is suited to the temperature fluctuations and weather as it is. I have no problem bringing her inside, but figured she would be happiest outside doing tortoisey things granted she has water, shelter and shade. I plan on putting the burrow by the west fence so it should be shaded by about 1pm every day. There is also areas of shade during every part of the day. 

Oh! And would she like more than one burrow? Or is one good one sufficient along with a couple other hidey spots?

Right now, she's dig down into her temporary den, but when she comes out tonight I'll introduce ourselves formally with more pictures. I'd greatly appreciate an assessment and sex guesses on 'her'. 

Whew, longest post ever right here! I really appreciate any insight you guys can give me. Thank you!


----------



## Laura (Apr 26, 2011)

first of all WELCOME!!!
your yard sounds like it will be great for a sulcata.. or two.. at her size, i would wall of a portion of the grassy area and just let her graze to her hearts content. No need to supplement much, except for calcium. I would just build her a box or provide a dog house for her burrow. If you allow them to start digging, they can be very destructive and your yard will be ruined.. it can go well.. but i prefer to offer a man made burrow.. safer too. 
I use Stanfield heat matts in my houses for them. Im in Northern Calif.. so it get cold here..
fyi... Sulcatas come from Africa.. but have acclimated to other areas quite well. 

and.... i just looked at your picture.. i dont think that is a sulcata.. it looks like a large russian or Greek...
Where did you get it?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome To the forum. 
sorry to say but that is not a sulcata, it looks more like a desert tortoises which are native to AZ. 

You can let it graze in your yard, and have a big water dish, and let it dig it's own burrow if so inclined. Nice looking one looks like it was in the wild most of it's life.

Actually now that i look at it I think it is one of the Mediterranean tortoises more likely a hermann or greek.


----------



## October (Apr 26, 2011)

Laura said:


> first of all WELCOME!!!
> your yard sounds like it will be great for a sulcata.. or two.. at her size, i would wall of a portion of the grassy area and just let her graze to her hearts content. No need to supplement much, except for calcium. I would just build her a box or provide a dog house for her burrow. If you allow them to start digging, they can be very destructive and your yard will be ruined.. it can go well.. but i prefer to offer a man made burrow.. safer too.
> I use Stanfield heat matts in my houses for them. Im in Northern Calif.. so it get cold here..
> fyi... Sulcatas come from Africa.. but have acclimated to other areas quite well.
> ...





Thanks Laura. You're right. I've spent the last couple days just researching, my mind has gone to mush. I think what I was trying to say is that her native environment is similar to ours. 

I got her through Craigslist (bad, I know) and there was quite a language barrier. I was going to ask for more info in our introductions because I noticed she was not similar to what I was seeing in other small Sullys. Definitely need more pictures now. 

Thanks again!



dmmj said:


> Welcome To the forum.
> sorry to say but that is not a sulcata, it looks more like a desert tortoises which are native to AZ.
> 
> You can let it graze in your yard, and have a big water dish, and let it dig it's own burrow if so inclined. Nice looking one looks like it was in the wild most of it's life.
> ...





Awesome. A second person who agrees with my niggling doubt of Sulcata-ness. I've very interested to find out what she is now.  I think the lady I got her from said she had her for 4 years. My spanish is rusty. I guess is doesn't matter but I would be sad to learn that she was taken from the wild. Oh boy, now I feel dumb. 

So, you wouldn't bother building a burrow? There's really no slopes for her to dug her own. Is it not necessary?


----------



## Laura (Apr 26, 2011)

If its a russian.. they dont burrow.. they dig down a bit.. I have one and he likes to go under is little shelf thing i have. Hearty little torts.. that one would be full grown.. They eat broadleaf weeds, veggies. I would go ahead and keep her.. just make a much smaller area for her.. then go thru a Tortoise rescue near you and rescue a Sulcata who really needs a home. Cuz you have the perfect place for one... Or maybe rescue a desert tort,, since they ARE native near you, and many in captivity need good homes too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi October:

Welcome to the forum!

What you have there is a Russian tortoise. Looks like female, but I would have to see the tail to be sure. They're not native to Arizona, but come from the steppe in Afghanistan and countries around there. They hibernate in the winter and are pretty cold hardy. They are also real good at escaping. They dig and they climb.

May we know your name?

(If you decide to get another type of tortoise, plan on building separate pens for them. Its not good to mix species)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome! As it's a Russian...it sounds like you can just let her free roam...no burrow needed


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 26, 2011)

welcome. Nice looking russian tort you have there.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum....


----------



## coreyc (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the TFO


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome!! That is one cute Russian


----------



## Jacob (Apr 26, 2011)

Its Not a Sulcata!
Looks Like A Russian


----------



## October (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys. What a great community! I posted more pictures and info in the introduction forum.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like a Russian to me oh...and Sulcata are native to Northern Africa, not Arizona. Gopher torts come from Arizona. I believe. Russians are alright, they have great little personalities...Welcome to TFO...


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 27, 2011)

Russian tortoises (which your is) are not native to Arizona or Russia! As Yvonne G. said, they're native to the Steppes (flat grassland terrain) of Afghanistan, Pakistan, Kasakhstan, Iran and western most China. They probably should be called "Steppe" tortoises instead of Russian tortoises but that's the common name that stuck.

They do hibernate during the winter and will often remain buried for months during very hot dry weather also in some U.S. climates. They also do dig actual burrows in some climates too. My adult Russians have some burrows that are as long as 24".


----------

